# one laptop does not detect wireless; one laptop does



## Marilynlp (Dec 5, 2008)

We just got internet service today.
We have a D Link WEB 2310 router (Intel)

My laptop is connected to wireless internet via that router.

My husband's laptop does not detect the wireless. He can only get on the internet if connected directly to the modem.

Is there something I need to do to his computer before it can detect the wireless network? 

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start with the make/model of his laptop, and the version and patch level of Windows it runs.

Let's see this for the failing machine.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Marilynlp (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for your response.

He has a Dell Inspiron 9300

Here is the info that came up when I followed your instructions:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Guy>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : guy-943116784c1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-87-59-B5

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-D1-A4-33

C:\Documents and Settings\Guy>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you turn on the wireless capability of the machine? Typically, there's either a small switch on the side or a function key sequence to enable the wireless adapter.


----------



## tuonn (Feb 9, 2011)

i have the same problem 
i have run the the IPCONFIG /ALL in command prompt...
this is the result...
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\PC>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-1D-17-BA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11bgn 1T1R Mini Card Wireless Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-1D-17-BB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b8f8:c630:e55e:f950%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.121(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 09, 2011 10:50:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 10, 2011 10:50:50 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 191652461
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-B5-29-10-6C-62-6D-29-1A-8F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6C-62-6D-29-1A-8F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{71329929-1925-4049-AEE2-E92236493939}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:208c:2a20:5072:8e68(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::208c:2a20:5072:8e68%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EE78B27D-1830-4C0C-964B-8044315EE5E6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{53316A65-12EB-4501-9D14-4C18D468F30B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\PC>


hope u can help me


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I will close this Ancient Thread, since *tuonn* has already created his own Thread.


----------

